# makakakuha



## Qcumber

*Makakákúha ng langís mulâ sa niyóg.*
= One can get oil from coconuts.

This entence if from Father Leo James ENGLISH's Tagalog-English dictionary.

My questions:
1) Why isn't *makakakuha* stressed *makákakúha*?
2) Is *makakákúha* a verb?


----------



## perfavore

Qcumber said:


> *Makakákúha ng langís mulâ sa niyóg.*
> = One can get oil from coconuts.
> 
> This entence if from Father Leo James ENGLISH's Tagalog-English dictionary.
> 
> My questions:
> 1) Why isn't *makakakuha* stressed *makákakúha*? You're right, this is the best form but natives in a hurry would say it the other way.
> 2) Is *makakákúha* a verb? Yes, it is a conjugated form of kùha = to get


 
kumùha ka = you get... imperative form
kumùha siya = s/he got...past tense form 
kumùha sila = they got...
kinùha niya = s/he got...
kinùha siya = s/he was taken...
kinùha nila = they got...
kinùha sila = they were taken...
kumùha po kayò = you get...polite, imperative form, singular or plural
Goodness, and somebody said Tagàlog is simple. What other language has the same forms in the imperative and past tense? that the pronoun suggests the tense of the verb?


----------



## Qcumber

Thank you, Porfavore.
Instead of conjugating *kumúha*, which I don't need here, could you please conjugate *makákúha / mákúha / mákuhánan* ?


----------



## perfavore

Qcumber said:


> Thank you, Porfavore.
> Instead of conjugating *kumúha*, which I don't need here, could you please conjugate *makákúha / mákúha / mákuhánan* ?


 
Hi Qcumber,

Let me try: 
Bàlak niyàng makàkùha ng malakìng tùbo mulà sa mga umuùtang sa kanyà.
Makùha mo kayàng abutìn ang iyòng mga pangàrap?
Makuhànan kayà nilà tàyo ng ikalàlamàng nilà?

Whew! It's been a while since I had to think like this in Tagàlog.


----------



## Qcumber

perfavore said:


> Hi Qcumber,
> 
> Let me try:
> Bàlak niyàng makàkùha ng malakìng tùbo mulà sa mga umuùtang sa kanyà.
> Makùha mo kayàng abutìn ang iyòng mga pangàrap?
> Makuhànan kayà nilà tàyo ng ikalàlamàng nilà?
> Whew! It's been a while since I had to think like this in Tagàlog.


Thanks a lot for the examples.
Let me translate them (with the help of my dictionary).
1) He intended to get big interests from his debtors.
2) So have you realized your dreams?
3) So could you have the upper hand with them?
BTW what do you think when you think in Tagalog?


----------



## perfavore

Qcumber said:


> Thanks a lot for the examples.
> Let me translate them (with the help of my dictionary).
> 1) He intended to get big interests from his debtors. intends because bàlak is in present tense
> 2) So have you realized your dreams? Can you attain your ambitions?
> 3) So could you have the upper hand with them? Could they get an upper hand on us?
> BTW what do you think when you think in Tagalog? I'm either praying or speaking to my family and friends when thinking in Tagàlog.


----------



## Qcumber

Porfavore wrote: "Bàlak niyàng makàkùha ng malakìng tùbo mulà sa mga umuùtang sa kanyà."
Qcumber wrote: "He intended to get big interests from his debtors."
Porfavore wrote "intends because bàlak is in present tense."

Only the root of the verb is used. How do you know it's in the present tense?


----------



## perfavore

Qcumber said:


> Porfavore wrote: "Bàlak niyàng makàkùha ng malakìng tùbo mulà sa mga umuùtang sa kanyà."
> Qcumber wrote: "He intended to get big interests from his debtors."
> Porfavore wrote "intends because bàlak is in present tense."
> 
> Only the root of the verb is used. How do you know it's in the present tense?


 
Hi Qcumber,

Isn't the root usually in the present tense?
Bàbalàkin niyàng makàkùha...he will intend
Binàlak niyàng makàkùha...he intended
Alam niya...he knows
Aalamìn niya...he will know
Inalàm niya...he knew/looked into


----------



## Qcumber

perfavore said:


> Hi Qcumber,
> 
> Isn't the root usually in the present tense?
> Bàbalàkin niyàng makàkùha...he will intend
> Binàlak niyàng makàkùha...he intended
> Alam niya...he knows
> Aalamìn niya...he will know
> Inalàm niya...he knew/looked into


This is the first time I hear of that.
Depending on the context it could be present or past.


----------



## perfavore

Hi Qcumber,

Could you come up with the aid of your books with a sentence using *only* the root "kùha" to convey a past tense context of this verb and not any other verb that might be involved in that sentence? That would be informative for me.


----------



## Qcumber

perfavore said:


> Could you come up with the aid of your books with a sentence using *only* the root "kùha" to convey a past tense context of this verb and not any other verb that might be involved in that sentence? That would be informative for me.


Sorry, my remark was not on _kúha_, but on _bálak_. 
I wrote:


> Porfavore wrote: "Bàlak niyàng makàkùha ng malakìng tùbo mulà sa mga umuùtang sa kanyà."
> Qcumber wrote: "He intended to get big interests from his debtors."
> Porfavore wrote "intends because bàlak is in present tense."
> Only the root of the verb is used. How do you know it's in the present tense? Yesterday 08:21 PM


Here is a sentence from a novel to illustrate my point.
*... na malaon nang balak na gawing sakulan ng mga Melendrez*
= ... that it had been a long time since the Melendrez intended to do sugar-cane


----------



## perfavore

Hi Qcumber,

You're correct again. The adverb malàon gave the verb its past tense "form" even though it was just the original root. Without adverbs I think most roots would convey the present tense.


----------



## Qcumber

perfavore said:


> adverb malàon gave the verb its past tense "form" even though it was just the original root. Without adverbs I think most roots would convey the present tense.


Not really. What made me use the past in my translation is simply the fact that the novel is written in the past narrative.
In the present narrative the same sentence is translated as:

*... that it has been a long time since the Melendrez intended to do sugar-cane*

Which suddenly makes me realize my verbal form was wrong in the past narrative. I should have written:

*... that it had been a long time since the Melendrez had intended to do sugar-cane*


----------

